# Recover RSA authentication manager password



## phazerza (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, I started at a new company and the previous admin did not hand over the password to the RSA server. Now the users can still authenticate successfully against the RSA server using their securID tokens but I cannot login through the web interface to create more users and assign tokens to them or as the case is as the moment reset a account where the user locked himself out. Anyone got any idea how I can reset the password? We are using RSA authentication manager 7.1


----------



## asgley (Feb 26, 2009)

you could try and call the old admin?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We don't provide any help with lost passwords or getting around password protection. Obviously, we can't determine the real intent here, so our policy is to abstain from any assistance in these matters.

From the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct


> ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> 
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. *Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks.* We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


----------

